# Siberian Pea Shrub/Carragana - Any thoughts on this plant??



## Autonomy Acres (Sep 3, 2012)

He everyone, looked in the archives and couldn't find anyone talking about this plant. Siberian Pea Shrub, or Carragana, is a nitrogen fixing perennial. It forms pods filled with a small pea that makes good forage for wildlife and chickens alike. It is a great copping tree, and fast growing. I believe it has a nice spring bloom, and I am wondering if anyone has evidence of the bees feeding off of this plant. I am thinking about planting my back property line in this as a visual barrier between me and my neighbors, and would like to stack functions if I can - visual barrier, bee food, soil builder etc .... Thanks!


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

We have grown it for 30 plus years. It is very drought tolerant and the only cultural problems I have experienced with it is too much water. It needs to dry out between waterings or it will develop root rots. Some plants are quite prickly while others are not. It can be hedged or let grow natural. The bees are crazy about it, but it only blooms for a week to ten days. It is zone two hardy. It will volunteer prolificly, but mowing keeps it under control. Deer, elk, and moose will not browse it, but sheep and goats will destroy it. It is somewhat tolerant of herbicide drift.
Dave


----------



## Autonomy Acres (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks Dave - Does it tend to bloom reliably year after year at the same time? What does it overlap with - dandelions, black locust, others?? I think I will go for it, even if it only blooms a short time, anything helps the bees!!


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

It blooms every year. I do not ever remember it freezing out. It comes into bloom midway through the dandelion bloom. The earliest bloom date I have for it is 4/26 and the latest date is 5/22. If you have a choice get young plants on there own roots. It will root from cut stems, but they seem much slower to take off and grow. I have had real good luck with bare root stock instead of potted plants. It is a much cheaper way to go too.
Dave


----------



## Autonomy Acres (Sep 3, 2012)

Who do you order from?


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

I have ordered from Lawyers in the past, the last time was 10 years ago. Check with your local NRCS office. They frequently have programs where they will order for you to get the bulk discounts. If you know some one that has a row you can usually dig all of the seedlings you want.
Dave


----------



## Autonomy Acres (Sep 3, 2012)

Without checking, I thought Lawyers might have them. Also, my mother-in-law has a small stand, and I know of one other patch not far from my house. One way or another, I will find some! Thanks for the thoughts Dave!!


----------

